# My new ABT toy



## timtimmay (Feb 19, 2010)

I got this for 5 bucks:




It made quick work of a dozen jalaps:



It cleans out the peppers pretty well:


----------



## badfrog (Feb 19, 2010)

nice!

Where did you get it?


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 19, 2010)

http://toolwizard.com/store/index.cf...&product_ID=77


----------



## tjoff (Feb 19, 2010)

I also have one of these.  They work great, cuts the prep time drastically.


----------



## sqwib (Feb 19, 2010)

I just went to order 1 and canceled, shipping was $10.37


----------



## athabaskar (Feb 19, 2010)

I got one just like it for free when I bought my jalapeno rack. It works like a champ. Try using it to core out Roma tomatoes. It takes out all of the pulp and seeds and leaves nothing but meat. It works really well on apples too.


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 19, 2010)

I'll have to remember that for tomatoes when I harvest this year (if I don't get hailed out like last year.


----------



## smokin dad (Feb 19, 2010)

I got one with my Jap rack.   it works l great saves a ton of time...


----------



## smokin' dick (Feb 19, 2010)

Mine is a bit older. Has a wooden handle. They do a great job. Got it from the same place as you guys. Just buy one of their nice stainless racks and the shipping doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## smokin' dick (Feb 19, 2010)

Mine is a bit older. Has a wooden handle. They do a great job. Got it from the same place as you guys. Check out The Iron Desert and buy one of their nice stainless racks and the shipping doesn't seem so bad.

Sory re: double post.


----------



## sqwib (Feb 19, 2010)

Shipping for me is $9.21, I don't think that's worth it for a $4.00 item, however the shipping is $11.03 if I order the chile grill and the corer, not bad


----------



## titus0327 (Feb 19, 2010)

Try this website.

http://www.irondesert.com/also.htm#e...=0&sort=normal


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 19, 2010)

So it ooks like it would work pretty good but that 10 shipping has to hurt alot thou. I'm glad I cut mine in the boat style to me you get more filling in them.


----------



## meateater (Feb 19, 2010)

Look around at wally world or other places. I bought one a few years ago, it was a potato peeler. I also got one with my jap rack.


----------



## tjoff (Feb 20, 2010)

I found mine on Ebay.  The price was $4 shipping was $3.50
here is the link http://cgi.ebay.com/Chile-Grill-stai...item4cead24822
if the link does not work just do a search on ebay for jalapeno corer and it comes right up.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Feb 20, 2010)

If you have any ethnic markets in your area check out some of the Indian and Middle Eastern stores.  They often sell this type of corer for coring vegetables like squash for stuffing.


----------



## rhinton82 (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/King-Kooke...Corer/10726735

$12.79  come with rack for 36 and a corer


----------

